# Nachhilfe gesucht



## Goldbaek (25. März 2004)

Ich suche jemanden der mich über html aufklärt. Ich bin leider erst noch ein  und hoffe jemand hat die Zeit und die Güte mir html beizubringen.
Aber bitte nicht sagen es gibt sooo viele Toturials. Ich habe mir viele schon durchgelesen aber wie es viele wissen ist der einstieg schwer und ich raff es einfach nicht.

Danke für jeden der mir seine Hilfe anbietet.


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. März 2004)

Schau dich dort mal um:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/

Und/Oder ein HTML-Buch kaufen...

Bei konkreten Fragen, einfach posten...


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. März 2004)

Für den Einstieg auch relativ gut geeignet und vor allem längst nicht so umfangreich wie SELFHTML: Der HTMLing.


----------



## Amethyst (25. März 2004)

Schau doch mal auf http://www.htmlbasis.de

Für mich ein wirklich guter Anfängerkurs, der alles unwichtige zunächst mal weglässt.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Goldbaek (25. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde mir eure Tipps mal zu Herzen nehmen. Ich seid echt eine tolle Community.


----------



## Tim C. (25. März 2004)

http://www.w3schools.com/html/

Hat den Vorteil, die haben zu vielen Lektionen, so einen online Editor, in dem man am HTML Code schrauben kann, einen Button klickt und sofort die Auswirkungen sieht.


----------



## Goldbaek (26. März 2004)

Ich habe Tims Seite mal vorgenommen und bin sehr positiv überrascht wie einfach html ist.  
Hätte es nie gedacht.

Nächste Frage an euch. Benutzt ihr Hilfsprogramme wie frontpage oder macromedias dreamweaver oder macht ihr dies alles alleine mit html oder php im editor


----------



## Tim C. (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Goldbaek _
> *Ich habe Tims Seite mal vorgenommen und bin sehr positiv überrascht wie einfach html ist.
> Hätte es nie gedacht.
> 
> Nächste Frage an euch. Benutzt ihr Hilfsprogramme wie frontpage oder macromedias dreamweaver oder macht ihr dies alles alleine mit html oder php im editor  *


Zweiteres, wobei prinzipiell gegen Dreamweaver nichts einzuwenden ist, solange du HTML sogut kannst, dass du die Schnitzer die DW einbaut, von Hand entfernen kannst.

Finger weg von Frontpage, dann kannst du auch mit MS Word Homepages gestalten.


----------



## Wolf-IT (26. März 2004)

Ich muss Tim recht geben. Ich denke man ist per HTML, CSS, PHP & Co. viel flexibler als mit den grafischen Editoren. Diese schaffen zwar optisch schöne Seiten in relativ kurzer Zeit, aber man kann eigene Vorstellungen nicht immer realisieren.

Ich bin selber noch ziemlicher Anfänger bei HTML und freue mich über jedes positive Ergebnis. Hilfreich finde ich den HTML-Editor Phase 5.3 von Hans-Dieter Berretz (Freeware) mit seinen komfortablen Hilfen.

Gruß
Wolfgang
http://www.wolf-it.de


----------



## Tim C. (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolf-IT _
> *Ich muss Tim recht geben. Ich denke man ist per HTML, CSS, PHP & Co. viel flexibler als mit den grafischen Editoren. Diese schaffen zwar optisch schöne Seiten in relativ kurzer Zeit, aber man kann eigene Vorstellungen nicht immer realisieren.
> 
> Ich bin selber noch ziemlicher Anfänger bei HTML und freue mich über jedes positive Ergebnis. Hilfreich finde ich den HTML-Editor Phase 5.3 von Hans-Dieter Berretz (Freeware) mit seinen komfortablen Hilfen.
> ...


Ich meinte auch, dass man dann im Dreamweaver ausreichend oft in die Code Ansicht springen sollte, wenn nicht gar, immer beide parallel offen haben sollte.

Ich hingegen mache auch alles per Hand, vorwiegend in EditPlus oder Scite.


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. März 2004)

Ich mache auch alles selbst...mit dem guten, alten Windows-Editor, auf den ist immer Verlass 

Ein Vorteil von WYSIWYG-Editoren ist, das sie einem z.B. bei Tabellen einiges an Arbeit abnehmen können...eine Tabelle aufzuziehen geht um einiges schneller, als sie zu coden...

Aber wie Tim schon sagte, bei solchen Editoren, immer selbst nachbearbeiten!


----------



## Tim C. (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Ich mache auch alles selbst...mit dem guten, alten Windows-Editor, auf den ist immer Verlass *


Bloß nicht. Kann kein Syntax Highlighting und setzt reine UNIX Zeilenumbrüche falsch um, ergo unbrauchbar.


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Bloß nicht. Kann kein Syntax Highlighting und setzt reine UNIX Zeilenumbrüche falsch um, ergo unbrauchbar. *



Keine Zeilenumrüche: stimmt leider...wenn allerdings im Editor erstellt, dann belibt die Formatierung...

Sytnax Highleitning: stimmt auch...aber damit kann ich leben...bei reinen HTML/CSS-Seiten ises mir egal...Sobald aber was dazu kommt ises sehr hilfreich...

Unbrauchbar: würde ich nicht sagen...wie gesagt, für reine HTML/CSS-Seiten, die nur du selbst bearbeitest (mit Editor) kann man ihn ja ruhig verwenden finde ich...(also das tu ich wie gesagt auch)...


----------



## Xaicon (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Goldbaek _
> *Nächste Frage an euch. Benutzt ihr Hilfsprogramme wie frontpage oder macromedias dreamweaver oder macht ihr dies alles alleine mit html oder php im editor  *


Ich habe angefangen mit dem Windows Editor (Notepad) und mitlerweile bin ich teilweise auf "Dev php" umgestiegen, da dieses Programm den Inhalt wesendlich übersichtlicher darstellt (unterstützt Syntaxhightlight und UNIX-Zeilenumbrüche).


----------

